# FORUM MEMBERS WEBSITE LIST!!!!



## minisaremighty (Oct 27, 2005)

Well it's been a few months since I have updated the L'il Beginnings Forum Member Website list. Thought I would post again and see if there are any new forum members (or old ones who have just got a new site) who would like to be added. You do NOT have to be a regular poster to be added to this list.






Please check the list and see if you are on it. If you are not and would like to be added *please POST to this thread, do not PM me* (just more time consuming for me to deal with PM's than to just get all the info from this thread). *Post your forum name, website link and state you live in.* This is for miniature horse farm websites (or just a website that features your minis) and for businesses related to miniature horses. Also, if you are on this list and your website link needs to be updated, please post to let me know!



If you would like your website removed, you may PM me privately if you wish.

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

As of this time, there are over *320* sites listed!!! Please feel free to copy this list for your own use. I will keep this thread up and going for about 5 days.

**NOTE: For those of you who've checked out most of the sites on the list, I will mark the new websites as such, so you can check them out!

***As of July 1, all the links worked correctly. They have not been checked since. If you find one that is not working correctly, let me know and I'll try to contact the owner.





**(Â¯`Â·.Â¸*Â¸.Â·Â´Â¯`Â·.Â¸* `Â·.Â¸*Â¸ .Â·Â´ * Â¸.Â·Â´Â¯`Â·.Â¸*Â¸ .Â·Â´Â¯)**

[SIZE=14pt]*Miniature Horse related sites (owned by forum members):*[/SIZE]

http://www.lilbeginnings.com/ L'il Beginnings Miniature Horses International

http://www.lilbeginnings.com/breeders/ L'il Beginnings Breeders Connect

www.chancesminihorserescue.org CHANCE'S MINI HORSE RESCUE

http://www.minibreeders.com/horsieheaven Special Memorial Page for Dwarves (Mona, Ontario, Canada)

www.equinecolor.com Equine Color Genetics Info

http://crvwc.aplexus.com/ Oklahoma - angel_cowgirl (web design)

http://www.bfogg.com New Hampshire - bfogg (animal communicator)

www.bowensdesign.com Debby (Bowens Design -web & print design)

http://www.imagestation.com/album/index.html?id=4289036773 Texas - Field-of-Dreams (over 700 photos of horse pictures)

http://www.beautiful-horses.com/ New Mexico - Jacquee' (Horse Art in Jewelry, Sculpture & Braiding)

http://www.equineobsession.com/ Alberta, Canada - Jenn (equine web design)

http://www.equinephotography.ca/ Alberta, Canada - Jenn (equine photography)

http://www.bhfminifarm.com/ Texas - Horsefeathers  (silhouettes, farm logos) [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

http://www.minitack.com/ Arkansas - LisaB (Ozark Mountain Miniature Tacke & Equine Supplies)

http://www.littlemagicshoes.com/ Little Bit ("Magic Shoes" lovingly made for dwarf minis)

http://www.sunshineforums.com/forum/?mforum=littlebit Little Bit (Little Bit's Forum dedicated to dwarf minis)

http://www.martysstablebooks.com/ Marty (Books and mini horse tack at the Miniature Horse Emporium)

http://www.lastchanceminiatures.com/webpagedesign Ontario, Canada - Mona (basic web page design)

http://www.minibreeders.com/ Mona (web design client pages)

http://www.marestare.com/ Mulligans Run (Mare Stare Foaling Cams)

http://www.continue.to/rec North Carolina - raleighequine (Equestrian Center)

www.riversidereflections.com South Dakota - Sarah (web & graphic design)

http://www.showoffsbyshannon.com Washington - showoffs (Custom Miniature Horse, Pony and Dog Clothing)

www.smooth-ez.4t.com SmoothEZ (quality lycra hoods, sheets, body suits and tail bags)

http://www.angelfire.com/fl5/swadesigns SWA (Custom Parade/Trickhorse Costumes SWA Equine Designs)

http://www.howsmallfoundation.org SWA IHSF, Inc. (International How Small Foundation, Inc.)

http://cspotsminiaturehorses.homestead.com/apppatterns.html Tammie-C_Spots (Appaloosa patterns in the miniature horse)

http://modelhorse.homestead.com/homepage.htmlTammie-C_Spots (Custom Painted model horses since 1980)

www.trinityacres.net  Trinity Acres (animal outreach / graphic design)

http://www.whyminis.com/WebHost Virginia - Whyminis (web design)

[SIZE=14pt]*L'il Beginnings Forum member website links:*[/SIZE]

http://home.earthlink.net/~drchief/ North Carolina - 4mymirage

http://www.geocities.com/ab_smf/index.html Minnesota - ab_smf

http://www.greenapple.com/~afoulk Ohio - afoulk 

http://minisrus.com/ Utah - Adela

http://www.geocities.com/sunriseminis/index.html Manitoba, Canada - AJ

http://www.willowcrest.com/ Texas - Al B

http://www.longmanminiatures.com/ Minnesota - alongman 

http://www.amoreminiatures.com Michigan - Amoreminiatures

http://www.murraysminiatures.com Ontario, Canada - Amy

http://www.rockinghorseacres.com/ Maryland - andi

http://www.aplexus.com/ Oklahoma - angel_cowgirl

http://www.angelridgeminis.com Florida - angelridge

http://www.gracelandsminis.com/ Michigan - Angie

http://www.goldenstateminiaturehorses.com California - anitavake

www.havencroftminis.com Wisconsin - Anne

http://equineobsession.com/makeawish/ Ontario, Canada - appymini

http://appymoms-little-house-on-the-prairie.piczo.com/ Saskatchewan, Canada - appymom

http://www.glenhollow.co.uk/ Northern Ireland - AS IF BY MAGIC 

http://www.sunshinemeadow.com/ Michigan - Asia

http://www.ganderhill.com/ North Carolina - Aubrey715

http://www.auledasacres.com Illinois - auledasacres

www.rracres.net Iowa - awoimini  [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

www.Bealsbarnyard.com Ohio - Bealsbarnyard

http://www.treherneminis.com Ontario, Canada - beccy

http://www.sunrae.com/redrockminiaturehorses Oklahoma - Becky

http://www.horse-talk.com/crosscountry/index.html Arkansas - Belinda [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

www.knollacfarm.com Delaware - bevann

http://www.bfogg.com New Hampshire - bfogg (animal communicator)

www.vinyardhillminis.com Arkansas - birdmomjb  [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

http://bearvalleyminiatures.virtualave.net/ Minnesota - Bluebell

http://hometown.aol.com/foxhollerfarm05 Kentucky - Bluerocket

http://www.boinky.net/ Maine - Boinky

http://members.tripod.com/rockingmfarm/ Oklahoma - bob r

http://hometown.aol.com/samsonsxacres/page3.html Maryland - Boss Mare

www.briarwoodminis.com North Carolina - BriarwoodMinis

http://www.brookhavenminis.com/ North Carolina- brookhaven

www.geocities.com/lemarminiature Montana - Buckskin gal 

http://ccfarms-miniaturehorses.4mg.com/ New York - C & C Farms

http://www.cascadearabians.com/ Oregon - CAM

http://home.earthlink.net/~caylee1/ Kentucky - Cathy H

www.amazingsonrise.com Illinois - cathyjo 

http://cd_farms.tripod.com/ Tennessee - cdfarm

www.kismetminiaturehorses.com Nova Scotia, Canada - cecile

www.celfarm.com NB Canada- CEL Minis

www.ladybugminiaturehorses.comMontana - Chamomile

http://www.sunrae.com/reflections/index.html Oklahoma - Charlotte

http://www.heartwoodfarm.com/ New York - Cindy

www.cjmm.freeservers.com Pennsylvania - CJMM6

http://www.clarksltdeditionminihorses.com/ Texas - Clarks Ltd Edition

www.clearbrookminiatures.com New Hamshire - clear brook

http://www.finchmeadowfarm.com/ Washington - ClickMini

www.geocities.com/cncminis Montana - CNC MINIS

http://www.ttfarm.homestead.com/Homepage.html Michigan - Connie P

http://www.countryhavenranch.com/ Illinois - CountryHaven

http://groups.msn.com/countryroseminiatures/home.htm Washington - countryrose

http://coventrylaneminiaturehorses.com/ Pennsylvania - Coventry Lane Farm

http://www.thecrabbychickenranch.com Washington - Crabby Chicken

http://www.geocities.com/cattailcottageminis Utah - Critterhugger

www.picturetrail.com/crponies2 Idaho - crponies

http://www.bright.net/~jmdoss/homepage.htm Ohio - CyndiD

http://www.dakotahmoonranch.com/ Florida - DakotahMoon Ranch

www.miniwhinny.com Oregon - DannaM

http://webpages.charter.net/adfoysrh Illinois - dannigirl 

http://www.iw.net/~darkstar South Dakota - Darkstar

http://www.arabesqueacres.com/ Oklahoma - Davie

http://www.magnificentminis.com/ Pennsylvania - dazzler79

http://www.mossyoakminiatures.com/ Texas - Deanna

http://www.debaultfarms.com/ Colorado - DeBault Farms

http://www.sevenacresfarm.com/ Louisiana - DebiM

www.ramblinroseranch.com Georgia - Debby

http://www3.telus.net/minihorses/ BC , Canada - Deborah B

http://kbminiatures.bravehost.com/ Alberta, Canada - Dee

http://www.rhapsodymagicminis.com/Florida - Destiny4ever

http://crescendo_acres.tripod.com/ New Hampshire - Diana

http://diminutiveminis.tripod.com/ New York - Dimimore

http://www.blackdraft.com/ California - disneyhorse

http://au.geocities.com/dmhstacy/ Queensland, Australia - dmhstacy

http://www.dreamalildreamranch.com Missouri - dmkrieg

http://www.kickapoominis.com/ Ohio - Dona

http://honeypony.com/ California - Dontworrybehappy

www.srrweb.com/ranch Texas - Dr. Pam

http://www.dtdminis.com/ New York - dtdminis

http://www.dunpaintedranch.com/ Wisconsin - DunPainted 

http://www.sterlingranchminis.com/ Texas - Elizabeth S

http://www.darrominis.com  Texas - equestrian 

http://www.ericastinytrotters.com/ Arkansas - Erica

www.faithfarm.net Alabama - faithfarm

www.angelfire.com/tx6/fanta_c_six Texas - fantacsix

www.baaababyminis.1colony.com Colorado - Feather1414

http://www.fieldofdreamsminihorses.com/ Texas - Field-of-Dreams

http://www.filipowiczfarm.homestead.com/ Michigan - Filipowicz Farm

http://www.flyin-g-farm.com/ Washington - Flyin G Farm

www.freewebs.com/fordneyfarms  Michigan - Fordney Farms (Formerly known as Brutusmi)

http://www.geocities.com/miniseasonsfarm/ New Hampshire - ForMiniSeasonsFarm 

www.geocities.com/almightyicesis/indexmainpageff.html Wisconsin - Frisky Fields mini 

www.postrockminiatures.com  Illinois - Ginia

http://www.buckeyewcf.com/ Ohio - Getitia

http://www.greenwoodminis.com/ Ohio - GREENWOODMINIS

http://www.hairicane.com Florida - hairicane

http://community.webtv.net/Ljdavidson/HeatherGlen Arizona - HGFarm

http://www.hhpminis.com/ Washington - hhpminis

www.horsehugs.net California - Horse Hugs

http://horsefeather.expage.com/ Arkansas - horsefeather

http://www.allwest.com/~horsehug/Wyoming - horsehug

 www.abcfarm.net Mississippi - horsinaround

http://silvermistranch.tripod.com/ California - Hosscrazy [SIZE=14pt] **NEW**[/SIZE]

http://hometown.aol.com/midasrules/myhomepage/profile.html Iowa - ILoveMyGelding

http://www.ionafarm.com/ Ohio - ionafarm

http://www.bkscoppertopranch.com/ New Jersey/Michigan - JanBKS 

http://www.hawkhollowfarm.freeservers.com/ Rhode Island - Jane=P

www.camelotcountryminis.com Texas - Janis

http://jcpminiaturehorses.tripod.com/ Missouri - jcpminiaturehorses

http://www.ccminidonks.com/ Pennsylvania - jdomep 

http://www.geocities.com/overo_2000/index.html Washington - JennyS

http://www.whinny4me.com/ Virginia - Jill

www.jmsminihorses.com Missouri - JMS Miniatures

http://www.chenterra.com Kansas - JodyC

www.willowspringsminis.com  West Virginia - Josie

http://www.minibreeders.com/ovationfarm Alabama - Josh

http://www.lilbeginnings.com/breeders/llf/ Connecticut - Joyce

http://www.pleasantviewminiatures.com/index.html Michigan - joyenes

http://www.siber-net.com/~jsullivan/ Illinois - js1arab

http://www.freewebs.com/justanothercowgirl Ontario, Canada - justanothercowgirl

http://www.sixzeroeight.com/pondlakestables/ Wisconsin - justjinx  [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

www.wonderlandminis.com Michigan - KarenB

www.goebelgatefarms.com  Ohio - kareng

www.nakarminiatures.com Louisiana - Karin- NaKar Miniatures

www.baxterspaintedpasture.com Illinois - kaykay

http://www.circlejranches.com/ Alberta, Canada - Kendra

http://www.geocities.com/crayonboxminis Pennsylvania - Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

www.geocities.com/lazyjminis Manitoba, Canada - kittnblue 

www.hoofweb.com/windyriver/ Saskatchewan, Canada - Korrine

http://www.rockinjminiatures.com/ Kansas - KsCowgirl

http://www.srfminis.com/ Massachusetts - [email protected]_River

http://sweetopalminiatures.com/ California - kwjenny

www.bepetton.com North Carolina - Lacey

http://cayugacreekfarm.com/ New York - LAP

http://flyingafarm.com/ Arkansas - Laura

http://www.minibreeders.com/lauraleesminiatures/index.htm Texas - Lauralee

www.luckyhart.com North Dakota - LaVern  [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

http://www.lemonrockranch.com Illinois - lemonrockranch

http://www.geocities.com/platteridgefarm/index.html Minnesota - Lewella

www.littlefootfarm.com Ontario, Canada - lilfoot

http://www.geocities.com/jsmacdonald2000/ Nebraska - lilhorseladie

www.freewebs.com/creeksideminis New York - lilnickers

http://www.ruffntuffminis.com/ Idaho - Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

http://www.countryhillsminihorses.homestead.com/ Missouri - LisaF.

http://www.angelfire.com/nd2/couleehills/ North Dakota - littlearab

www.freewebs.com/littlehorse2/ Massachusetts - littlehorse2

http://www.littlesteppers.com/ Tennessee - littlesteppers

http://www.littleweehorses.com/ Pennsylvania - Little Wee Horse Farm

http://www.loesshillsmini.com/ Iowa - Loess Hills 

http://www.heartlranch.com/ Washington - LoriG

http://personal.riverusers.com/~lostspokeranch Arizona - Lost Spoke Ranch

http://www.geocities.com/lovableminis/index.html Pennsylvania - lovable minis

http://www.vandeena-mini-horses.co.uk/ England - luv4minis 

http://www.freewebs.com/lmlinzmeyer/ Wisconsin - luvmycritters

http://www.landkminiatures.com/ Virginia - lyn j

http://magicmistminis.com/ Utah - Magic

http://www.hoofweb.com/timberview Iowa - Manyspots

www.geocities.com/maranathaminis/  Arkansas - maranatha minis

http://www.minihorses.biz/ Arizona - Margaret

http://www.minibreeders.com/shf Pennsylvania - Margot  [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

http://www.weelittleminis.com/ Arkansas - Marion

http://www.angelfire.com/wi2/sunsetridgeminis Wisconsin - Marnie

www.mars-montrose.net Illinois - MarsMinis

www.bravelittleprancers.comTennessee - Marty

http://www.lbstables.com/ Ontario, Canada - Mary Lou - LB

http://www.blueblazesminiature.homestead.com/ North Carolina - maryann

www.jandshorsefarm.com Ohio - mashin

http://www.mcbunzminiaturehorses.ca/ Alberta, Canada - McBunz

http://www.meadowindminis.com/ Manitoba, Canada - Meadowind

http://www.freewebs.com/meadowridge Wisconsin - Meadowridge Farm

http://www.alpha-lodge.co.nz/ New Zealand - Meg

http://www.eagleviewranch.com/ Georgia - melissa

http://www.tbart.net/ Texas - mgtman

http://www.wescofarms.com/ California - [email protected]

www.stalgrashoek.nl The Netherlands, Europe - Mijke

http://www.millstonefarm.com New York - Millstone Farm

http://hometown.aol.com/ccobane/minibrookfarm.html Pennsylvania -Mini Brook Farm

http://minilover.piczo.com/ Ontario, Canada - Mini Luver--hart wee man

http://www.4ksminiaturehorses.com/North Dakota - miniappluvr

www.jaminifarm.com Alabama - minihorselover27

http://home.rochester.rr.com/shadylanefarm/ New York - minihorseowner 

Vanitygrovefarm.com Virginia - Minihorsehugs

http://www.freewebs.com/minihorses4ever/Texas - _minihorses4ever_

http://minihoofbeatsminis.tripod.com/ Wisconsin - MiniLocoSinclair

http://www.gypsywindsranch.com/ California - minimama

www.aksminiatures.com North Carolina- minimomNC

http://www.cedarplains.ca/ Manitoba, Canada - Minimor

http://www.sagebrushminis.com/ New Mexico - minimule

http://seabloom.freeyellow.com/ B.C. Canada - minis4me  [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

http://www.miniatureventures.com/ Oregon - Miniv

http://www.lastchanceminiatures.com/ Ontario, Canada - Mona

http://www.mooreacres.com Oregon - MooreAcres

http://geocities.com/abbyloveshorses Arkansas - mosho

http://angelfire.com/va3/highland_station Virginia - mountain waif

http://members.aol.com/wimminis/page1.html California - MtnShadowsFarm

http://www.mulligansrun.com/ South Carolina - Muligans Run

www.freewebs.com/bayghost Ontario, Canada - MyLilShowGirl

http://www.eclipticranch.com/ Oregon - mytfancy

http://www.narrowwayfarm.com North Carolina - Narrow Way Farm

http://www.freewebs.com/silvercircleminis/ South Australia - Nicole-DownUnder

http://www.rhminis.com/ Oregon - Nootka

http://www.victorypassstable.com/ Maine - normajeanbaker

http://www.nostalgiafarm.com/ Kentucky - Nostalgia

http://www.oakgroveminis.com/ Oregon - oakgrove

WWW.OHARAFARMS.COM Tennessee - OHARAFARMS

http://www.ojaipaintedminis.com/ California - Ojai Minis

http://www.vanillaacres.1colony.com/Utah- ~Palomino~

http://www.freewebs.com/mini_fever Michigan - Palomino88

http://www.freewebs.com/nativespiritminiatures/ Wisconsin - painthorse61

www.seahorsefarm.com Mississippi - Parker

http://community.webshots.com/user/estacadofarms Texas - Ponygirl

http://www.quartermoonfarm.com/ Wyoming - qtrmoonfarm

http://www.qtrrae.com/ Wisconsin - qtrrae

http://www.jbarcminis.com Ohio - RachelJ

http://www.webspawner.com/users/winniminisfarm/ New Hampshire - rattlebox02

http://rauchranch.tripod.com/ Ohio - Rauchmini's

http://www.jonesminiwhinnies.com/ Pennsylvania - RavenHawk000

http://www.littlelacres.com/ Alberta, Canada - Relic

http://www.freewebs.com/renmac_farm/ West Virginia - RENMACMINIS

http://www.rokominis.com/website1_001.htm Oklahoma - REO

http://www.sunrae.com/ridgerunnersminis Missouri - Ridgerunner

http://www.geocities.com/equusgdess Washington - RMH

http://rmhf.tripod.com/ Ohio - RMHF

www.rockinrobinminis.com Arizona - Robin1

http://hometown.aol.com/pxperf/homepage.html Florida - Robin C

http://www.truejoyminiatures.com/ New Jersey - RobinRTrueJoy

www.members.tripod.com/lindavonsalzen California - Rodeo

http://www.trottingc.com/ North Carolina - Ronnie

http://www.geocities.com/linstrauss New Jersey - Roxy's Run

http://members.aol.com/lefminis4u/Home_Pagex.htm Michigan - ruffian

http://runamukfarm.freespaces.com/ Idaho - runamuk [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

http://acegroup.cc/~judd Minnesota - runaway ranch [SIZE=14pt] **NEW**[/SIZE]

www.serenityacre.com North Carolina -Sandy_M.

www.tibbsminis.com South Dakota - Sarah

http://www.thousandoaksranch.com/ Texas - SBrown

http://www.smileyviewacres.com/ Minnesota - schmitpenny

http://www.secrethillsranch.com/ Arizona - Secret Hills Ranch

http://www.totaleclipseminis.com/ Oregon - sedeh

http://www.stonehavenminihorses.com/ Ohio - sfmini

http://www.shadyacresminis.com/ Florida - shadyacersminis

http://communities.msn.com/SPHArabians/photoalbum Quebec, Canada - SHANA

http://hometown.aol.com/danishpb/index.html Oregon - Shari

http://shawneecreekfarm.com/ Texas - ShawneeCreek

http://www.akissla.com/ Michigan - Shelley 

http://www.geocities.com/sherisminis/great_outdoors.html Oregon - Sheri Hill [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

www.irishhillsfarm.usMichigan(until Aug.)/Tennessee - Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm

http://www.geocities.com/shortandsassystables North Carolina - Short&SassyStables

http://www.angelfire.com/ms3/pinehillfarm/ Mississippi - shortload

www.cornerstonefarm.ca Ontario, Canada - SILVER

www.sixgems.com Pennsylvania - SIX_GEMS

http://www.hilltopminiaturehorses.com/ Texas - Skittlebittie

http://www.tfminis.com/ Washington - small herd

http://www.songcatcherminiaturehorseranch.com/ Oklahoma -Songcatcher

http://www.shaladar.com/ California - SMHSueC

www.southernheartranch.com Texas - Southern Heart

http://www.wildroseminiaturehorses.com/ Kansas - srpwildrose

www.mountainmeadowsminiatures.com Washington - Stacey Score

http://www.minipferd.de/index_engl.html Germany - Star

http://horsesong.com/Miniatures.html California - Stephanie

www.auburnoaksfarm.com Florida - Stormie

www.strasslein.com Texas - strass

http://crockerscritters.freeservers.com/ Nova Scotia - Sue C.

http://hometown.aol.com/sjminiatures/index.html Iowa - Sue J

http://www.sunfireminiatures.com/ Ontario, Canada - Sunny

www.sunquestminiatures.com Idaho - SunQuest

http://www.angelfire.com/fl4/swa Florida - SWA

http://www.hhhfarm.com Georgia - swd

www.amazinggraceminiatures.com Tennessee - Tam VanderWerf

http://www.oakparkminiatures.com/ Wisconsin - Tami

http://www.geocities.com/cspotsminis/ Massachusetts -Tammie-C_Spots

http://hometown.aol.com/trixangl04/tapestryminiatures.html Idaho - Tapestry Minis

http://dandlfarm.net/ Idaho - Teedee

http://www.creeksideminihorses.com/index.htm California - Terri

http://www.threecfarm.com/ Oklahoma - ThreeCFarm

http://www.geocities.com/tmrminis Iowa - TMR

http://www.geocities.com/northwoodsminis/ Wisconsin - Tobey

http://www.littleamericaminis.com/ Texas - Tony

http://www.ponderingoaksstables.com/ Texas - txminipinto

www.lovepatchfarms.com California - Untamed

http://www.geocities.com/highchaparalmini/ Texas - Vicky Texas

www.ridgeviewfarm.co.nz New Zealand - victoria

http://www.tcminifamilyfarms.com/viki_001.htm Oklahoma - Viki

http://www.blueridgeminis.com Virginia - Virginia (Ginny StP)

http://www.valleyviewfarm.net/ South Dakota - vvf

www.cwis.net/~walter/ Oklahoma - walter 

www.wardscreekranch.com Oregon - wcr

http://webpages.charter.net/winddancerminiatures/ Minnesota - wdancer777

http://www.weeokiefarm.com/ Oklahoma - WeeOkie

http://www.geocities.com/whiteacresminiatures/index.html Ontario, Canada - white acres

http://www.whyminis.com/ Virginia - WhyMinis

http://www.minihorses.co.nz/ New Zealand - wiccanz [SIZE=14pt]**NEW**[/SIZE]

http://www.wildoakminiaturehorses.com/ Texas - wildoak

http://hometown.aol.com/willowhackney/index.html Ontario, Canada - willowoodstables

http://www.wisteriaminihorseranch.com/ Louisiana - Wisteria

http://hometown.aol.com/kuzmict/index.html Oklahoma - wsf

www.firewaters.org Colorado - wpsellwood

http://www.westwoodminiaturehorsefarm.com Texas - wwmhf

http://ww_miniatures.tripod.com/ Tennessee - wwminis

http://www.bluediamondfarm.com/ Ohio - xxs

http://www.bitoblue.com/ Maine - yankee_minis

http://hometown.aol.com/yrthunder/index.html Arizona - Yellow Rose

http://home.earthlink.net/~crafter01/ Texas - yellerroseintx

http://www.zacharyfarms.com/ Tennessee - zacharyfarms


----------



## countryrose (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, Please add mine.

Forum name is countryrose

Website is http://groups.msn.com/countryroseminiatures/home.htm

State of Washington.

thanks


----------



## SIX_GEMS (Oct 27, 2005)

Please add us too ...

sixgems.com

SIX_GEMS

Kathleen Sullivan

Butler, PA


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 27, 2005)

countryrose and SIX_GEMS you have both been added!!

Thanks!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 27, 2005)

Please add my new site, too - thank you!!!

http://silvermistranch.tripod.com

Liz R.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh, please update my site!

Old: http://minihoofbeats.4t.com

NEW: http://minihoofbeatsminis.tripod.com

THANKS!!!!


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 27, 2005)

Hosscrazy, you've been added.

MiniLocoSinclair, you've been updated!

Thanks!


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 27, 2005)

Please add mine, thank you

www.firewaters.org


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 27, 2005)

wpsellwood, you are added!

Thanks!


----------



## nootka (Oct 27, 2005)

My website needs to be changed:

Raftered Hearts Miniatures

http://www.rhminis.com/ I am still in OR, though.





Liz


----------



## Terri (Oct 27, 2005)

HI,

Please add Creekside Farm

http://www.creeksideminihorses.com/index.htm

Thanks,


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Oct 27, 2005)

Vanilla Acres Miniature Horses!

~Palomino~ Coalville, Utah! You can remove my old site (www.vanillaacresminiatures.bravehost.com) cause I got a new site (and changed my forum name

Thanks!


----------



## JodyC (Oct 27, 2005)

Please add mine

Chenterra Farm Miniatures

http:// www.chenterra.com Kansas

thanks, JodyC


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 27, 2005)

Add Me!

Pondering Oaks Stables


----------



## faithfarm (Oct 27, 2005)

Please add me to the list.

Rick

www.faithfarm.net

Faith Farm Miniatures

Alabama


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi! Can you add me to?





*www.freewebs.com/bayghost*

Forum Name: MyLilShowGirl

Ontario, Canada

-Kris


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 27, 2005)

Can you please change mine?

It's http://www.freewebs.com/minihorses4ever/

I am still in Texas.


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 27, 2005)

The following have been changed:

Nootka

~Palomino~

minihorses4ever

The following have been added:

Terri

JodyC

txminipinto

faithfarm

MyLilShowGirl

Thanks!


----------



## CAM (Oct 27, 2005)

Lots of hard work going into this. Thanks!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes please add me too!!!





Forum Name: KsCowgirl

Rockin J Ranch

Miniature Horse & Donkey Ranch

http://www.RockinJMiniatures.com

Thanks so much!





We are located in Kansas!


----------



## dmhstacy (Oct 27, 2005)

Heres mine

Thanks

http://au.geocities.com/dmhstacy/

QUEENSLAND AUSTRALIA


----------



## Cathyjo (Oct 27, 2005)

Please add our site:

www.amazingsonrise.com

Cathyjo



minisaremighty said:


> Well it's been a few months since I have updated the L'il Beginnings Forum Member Website list.  Thought I would post again and see if there are any new forum members (or old ones who have just got a new site) who would like to be added. You do NOT have to be a regular poster to be added to this list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulligans Run (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd love to have both of my sites included

http://www.mulligansrun.com Mulligans Run Farm

http://www.marestare.com Mare Stare Foaling Cams


----------



## SHANA (Oct 27, 2005)

You can add mine.

Forum name is SHANA

http://communities.msn.com/SPHArabians/photoalbum

Quebec, Canada

Farm name is SPH Arabians & Miniatures


----------



## Stacy Score (Oct 27, 2005)

Please add mine:

www.mountainmeadowsminiatures.com

Washington

Thank you so much





Stacy


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi! I just updated and upgraded my website and my address is now

www.ladybugminiaturehorses.com. Thanks for keeping this accurate!!


----------



## ab_smf (Oct 28, 2005)

wow...please add me too!








Forum name is ab_smf

Website is http://www.geocities.com/ab_smf/index.html

State of Minnesota.


----------



## Star (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi,

I didn't find myself on the list neither. I would appreciate it, if you could add me, too.

CS Royal Miniature Horses, Germany

http://www.minipferd.de/index_engl.html

Thank you very much and best regards

Conny Steinbrecher


----------



## afoulk (Oct 28, 2005)

Please add me to the list

Foulk's Fantasy Farm and Training Center forum name afoulk

Pleasantville, Ohio

http://www.greenapple.com/~afoulk

Thanks

Arlene


----------



## Bealsbarnyard (Oct 28, 2005)

Please add me too!

Bealsbarnyard

www.Bealsbarnyard.com

We are in Ohio


----------



## luv4minis (Oct 28, 2005)

please add mine





vandeena minis ..uk

www.vandeena-mini-horses.co.uk

thanks





jackie (luv4minis)


----------



## strass (Oct 28, 2005)

Reckon we'd like to be added too, PLEASE.

Strasslein Stables

www.strasslein.com

Texas


----------



## littlehorse2 (Oct 28, 2005)

Please add mine.

www.freewebs.com/littlehorse2/

Littlehorse2

Massachusetts

Christy


----------



## wcr (Oct 28, 2005)

Add me too please.

www.wardscreekranch.com


----------



## dannigirl (Oct 28, 2005)

Please add mine also.

Thanks again for all your work and time.

Angie

Forum name: Dannigirl

State: Illinois

http://webpages.charter.net/adfoysrh

Thanks again


----------



## Deborah B (Oct 28, 2005)

Please add me as well. Thanks

Kokanee Ranch http://www3.telus.net/minihorses/

BC Canada


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Oct 28, 2005)

me too, me too!!!

Justanothercowgirl


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 28, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]WOW!!! There are 30[/SIZE] NEW or UPDATED websites added to the list!! Be sure to check them out!!!

The following have been added:

Kscowgirl

dmhstacy

Cathjo

Mulligans Run (both of your sites)

SHANA

ab_smf

Star

afoulk

Bealsbarnyard

luv4minis

strass

littlehorse2

wcr

dannigirl

justanothercowgirl

The following was updated:

Chamomile

The following were already on the list



:

Stacey Score

Deborah B


----------



## Frisky Fields mini (Oct 28, 2005)

I would love to be added

Frisky Fields Mini horse and hobby farm

www.geocities.com/almightyicesis/indexmainpageff.html

thank you!


----------



## JanBKS (Oct 28, 2005)

* Please add mine also, although I will be moving to Michigan in the next few months the site will not change.*

http://www.bkscoppertopranch.com New Jersey/Michigan


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 28, 2005)

Just added:

Frisky Fields mini

JanBKS

Thanks!


----------



## JanBKS (Oct 28, 2005)

*Thank You, nice Job, *

And we Thank you for all your hard work keeping up with all us out here.


----------



## DunPainted (Oct 28, 2005)

Ohhh....Me too!

http://www.dunpaintedranch.com

Oconto, Wisconsin

Thank you very much!

Cindy


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 28, 2005)

DunPainted, you are added!!!

Thanks again to everyone! Eventually when I have spare time, I'll redo the format. I'd like to have 2 versions, alphabetical by name AND by state. Someday!


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Oct 28, 2005)

Please add me to this list..

Forum Name: RENMACMINIS

State: West Virginia

Website: http://www.freewebs.com/renmac_farm/

Thank You!!


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 28, 2005)

RENMACMINIS, you've been added!!


----------



## AngieA (Oct 28, 2005)

Would love to be added to your list.....

www.gracelandsminis.com

Thank You....Angie


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 29, 2005)

Got you Angie!!


----------



## Nicole-DownUnder (Oct 29, 2005)

Can you add me too please...........

FORUM NAME: Nicole-DownUnder

STATE/COUNTRY: South Australia, AUSTRALIA

WEBSITE: Silver Circle Miniature Horse Stud

Thanks heaps, you've done a great job.

Nicole


----------



## equestrian (Oct 29, 2005)

Please add me to the list.

Forum Name: Equestrian

State: Texas

Website: www.darrominis.com

THANK YOU, DARWIN


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2005)

Please add me as well

Ovation Farm

www.minibreeders.com/ovationfarm

Alabama


----------



## jdomep (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd love ours to be added (if you do mini donkey sights too)

Forum Name - jdomep

State - PA

Classic Corner Miniature Donkeys


----------



## AS IF BY MAGIC (Oct 29, 2005)

could you add mine...

Miniature Horses from Northern Ireland

cheers


----------



## Becky (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd like to be added. I don't think I asked before.

Redrock Miniature Horse Farm

www.sunrae.com/redrockminiaturehorses

Thanks!


----------



## LAP (Oct 29, 2005)

Please add me also. Thank you.

Cayuga Creek Farm


----------



## Loess Hills (Oct 29, 2005)

Please add our site to your listing!

Loess Hills Miniature Horses

http://loesshillsmini.com - Forum name: Loess Hills

Rose Peterson


----------



## Joyce (Oct 29, 2005)

You can add me if possible:

www.lilbeginnings.com/breeders/llf/

Thank you, Joyce


----------



## Joyce (Oct 29, 2005)

Oop, I forgot, my Forum name is also Joyce and I'm from Connecticut.

www.lilbeginnings.com/breeders/llf/


----------



## sedeh (Oct 29, 2005)

Add me too please! This has got to be a lot of work for you!

www.totaleclipseminis.com

Forum name: sedeh

Williams, OR


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 29, 2005)

www.blackdraft.com

Thanks!

Andrea


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 29, 2005)

The following have been added:

Nicole-DownUnder

equestrian

Josh

jdomep

AS IF BY MAGIC

Becky

LAP

Loess Hills

sedeh

The following were already on the list






Joyce

disneyhorse

Thanks!!


----------



## showoffs (Oct 29, 2005)

I would love to be included.

www.showoffsbyshannon.com

Could you list it under business?

Thank you so much!

Shannon


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 30, 2005)

Add me to the list!

Ridgerunner

http://www.sunrae.com/ridgerunnersminis

Missouri


----------



## minisaremighty (Oct 31, 2005)

The following have been added!!

showoffs

Riddgerunner

Thanks again to every who has asked to be on the list! It's HUGE!!!! Over 320 websites now!


----------



## alongman (Nov 2, 2005)

Add me too please.

Longman Miniatures

www.longmanminiatures.com

State of Minnesota

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## minisaremighty (Nov 2, 2005)

alongman you've been added!!


----------



## runamuk (Nov 2, 2005)

You can add mine

http://runamukfarm.freespaces.com

Runamuk

Emmett Id


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 2, 2005)

Please add me too.

Thanks!!

SH Miniature Horses

Sheri Hill

Molalla, Oregon

http://www.geocities.com/sherisminis/great_outdoors.html


----------



## Horsefeathers (Nov 2, 2005)

Please add mine...

www.BHFminifarm.com

silhouettes, farm logos


----------



## wiccanz (Nov 2, 2005)

Please add our site to your list.

www.minihorses.co.nz

Thanks


----------



## Belinda (Nov 2, 2005)

Job well done !! Thanks

Please ad Mine

CROSS COUNTRY FARM MINIATURES & CLASSIC SHETLANDS

HOT SPINGS , ARKANSAS


----------



## dmkrieg (Nov 2, 2005)

Please add mine

www.hotgossipminis.com


----------



## racingfan72104 (Nov 2, 2005)

minisaremighty said:


> Well it's been a few months since I have updated the L'il Beginnings Forum Member Website list.  Thought I would post again and see if there are any new forum members (or old ones who have just got a new site) who would like to be added. You do NOT have to be a regular poster to be added to this list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## racingfan72104 (Nov 2, 2005)

please add birdmomjb's new website

www.vinyardhillminis.com


----------



## Margot (Nov 2, 2005)

Add me too !

Margot www.minibreeders.com/shf


----------



## bfogg (Nov 2, 2005)

Could you please add my change for my website? It is now bfogg.com






Thanks

Bonnie


----------



## LaVern (Nov 3, 2005)

Could you add me please

My name is LaVern

My website is luckyhart.com

My state is ND

Thankyou


----------



## justjinx (Nov 3, 2005)

Please add me! Jennifer A. Harris Wisconsin

http://www.sixzeroeight.com/pondlakestables/

thanks!


----------



## awoimini (Nov 3, 2005)

Add me to the website list. And thank you! I'm a *new *person just learning.

Forum Name: awoimini

website: www.rracres.net

State: Iowa


----------



## minis4me (Nov 3, 2005)

Please add my site.

Thanks!

Joanne

minis4me

http://seabloom.freeyellow.com

BC, Canada


----------



## runaway ranch (Nov 3, 2005)

Please add us;

http://acegroup.cc/~judd

Thank you!!!


----------



## minisaremighty (Nov 11, 2005)

The following have been added:

runamuk

Sheri Hill

Horsefeathers

wiccanz

Belinda

birdmomjb

Margot

LaVern

justjinx

awoimini

minis4me

runaway ranch

The following were changed:

bfogg

The following has a PM:

dmkrieg

Sorry for the delay everyone! I got caught up around here getting ready for winter and haven't been on the forum but for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for changing mine




I sure appreiciate it!!

-Gage-


----------



## Skittlebittie (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh, yes please add me too!

forum member skittlebittie

http://www.hilltopminiaturehorses.com/

Thanks!


----------

